# l'abondance de sources nous a conduit (accord)



## mariadelmarcastro

Buenos días,

Tengo una cuestión relativa a una traducción que estoy realizando para un artículo que voy a publicar. En la siguiente frase, la parte en la que dice "L'abondance de sources (...) nous a conduit à appliquer" el verbo conduire se refiere a "l'abondance" ¿Está bien concordado? muchas gracias


*L’abondance de sources *relatives à cet aspect historique *nous a conduit* à appliquer une méthodologie de gestion et systématisation des données dans un SIG.


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Mariadelmar, bienvenida al foro ! 
Siempre es correcto hacer la concordancia con "l'abondance" -> verbo en singular, como lo has hecho.

Creo que se admite la concordancia con al complemento (-> verbo en plural), pero el sentido cambiaría ligeramente (le das énfasis a la multitud [de fuentes], o a las fuentes [numerosas]).

N.B. Si eres una chica, _nous_ es femenino -> conduit*e*.


----------



## swift

En el foro de Sólo Español abundan discusiones sobre la concordancia _ad sensum_. Vale la pena darse una mirada por allí. También es una duda recurrente en el Français seulement (en particular con «la plupart»).


----------



## scandalo99

mariadelmarcastro said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo una cuestión relativa a una traducción que estoy realizando para un artículo que voy a publicar. En la siguiente frase, la parte en la que dice "L'abondance de sources (...) nous a conduit à appliquer" el verbo conduire se refiere a "l'abondance" ¿Está bien concordado? muchas gracias
> 
> 
> *L’abondance de sources *relatives à cet aspect historique *nous a conduits* à appliquer une méthodologie de gestion et systématisation des données dans un SIG.



Hola Mariadelmar,

En este caso, "nous a conduits" lleva "s" sin lugar a duda. No tiene nada que ver ni con la palabra "abondance" ni con la palabra "sources", sinon con el pronumbre "nous". 

La pregunta que uno se tiene que hacer es:

A conduit qui? Nous. Dado que "nous" está antes de "conduit", lleva s.

Si hubiéramos tenido: ... a conduit les auteurs à.... no hubiéramos puesto la "s" ya que el complemento de objeto directo se hubiera encontrado después.

Esperando haber ayudado algo.


----------



## swift

Me parece que en textos académicos cuando el autor opta por emplear la primera persona del plural en lugar de la primera persona del singular no se observa la regla general de concordancia en plural sino que se mantiene el singular.

La pregunta inicial tiene que ver con la conjugación del auxiliar.


----------



## swift

A quienes interese conocer la discusión en francés acerca de la concordancia con _la plupart de_​:

la plupart + accord singulier / pluriel


----------



## Marie3933

Swift, _la plupart_ no funciona igual que las expresiones nominales como es el caso aquí. Con _la plupart_, normalmente, tienes que usar el plural (en escasos casos se puede justificar un singular).


----------



## swift

Si te tomas el tiempo de _leer todo el hilo_ -admito que es largo- te darás cuenta de que se mencionan otras locuciones.

En francés:

http://www.wordreference.com/fren/accord singulier pluriel

En español, ver aquí, y también aquí y acá.


----------



## scandalo99

swift said:


> Me parece que en textos académicos cuando el autor opta por emplear la primera persona del plural en lugar de la primera persona del singular no se observa la regla general de concordancia en plural sino que se mantiene el singular.




Hola Swift:

De acuerdo. Es lo que se llama silepsis. Sin embargo, en el caso que nos ocupa, no sabemos si se trata de un solo autor o de varios. Habría que ver.

Saludos.


----------



## Colombattis

La abundancia de recursos nos condujo.


----------



## Marie3933

Marie3933 said:


> N.B. Si eres una chica, _nous_ es femenino -> conduit*e*.





scandalo99 said:


> En este caso, "nous a conduits" lleva "s" sin lugar a duda. [...].
> La pregunta que uno se tiene que hacer es...


¿Quién es ese "nous"?


----------



## Nanon

Marie3933 said:


> N.B. Si eres una chica, _nous_ es femenino -> conduit*e*.


¿No suena un poco mayestático ese singular en el caso de un artículo científico? Extrañamente, es el femenino el que me produce esa impresión (quizás no tan extrañamente, porque es más escaso ).
NB - si los coautores son coautoras, nous a _conduites _no me produce ninguna impresión .


----------



## Marie3933

Nanon said:


> ¿No suena un poco mayestático ese singular en el caso de un artículo científico


Bonjour Nanon ,
C'est ce que je pensais, moi aussi, avant. Pour moi, ce _nosotros_/_nous_ qu'on nous "oblige" à utiliser  dans les publications (même lorsque ce n'est pas un travail d'équipe), au lieu d'un modeste "je" me  semblait prétentieux (cf. "pluriel de majesté"). Or, en espagnol, c'est tout le contraire : on te  juge prétentieux si tu parles en "je". Et en français, les avis sont partagés. On conseille d'utiliser un "nous de modestie" parce que l'on considère que les recherches ont été menées en équipe. Mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Quoi qu'il en soit, le verbe s'accorde avec le référent réel du _nous_ (comme c'est le cas avec _vous_ : _Vous êtes satisfaite ?_). 

N.B. Je n'ai lu cette règle nulle part mais on m'a souvent corrigée dans ce sens.


----------



## Nanon

On se place bien en français, Marie . Il n'y a pas de règle, mais on conseille ce "nous de modestie" du chercheur qui s'inscrit dans la communauté scientifique. Mais l'accord avec le référent du _nous _est précisément une entorse à cette convention : par l'accord au singulier, je me place de fait en-dehors (au devant) de la communauté. Et ce faisant, je me singularise car j'applique une règle d'accord peu fréquente mais admise et justifiée dans ce contexte particulier qui n'est pas celui du scripteur moyen. Tout cela, ce n'est pas modeste du tout .


----------



## Marie3933

Nanon said:


> Tout cela, ce n'est pas modeste du tout .


 Tout à fait d'accord !  Il y a là une belle contradiction.
Mais d'un autre côté, si tu publies seule un bouquin/article..., fruit de tes travaux à toi et à toi seule... le pluriel n'a pas de sens. Je peux céder sur le "nous" mais pas sur le pluriel ! Nous ne sommes pas si modeste. 
C'est en tout cas l'avis de la majorité des personnes que j'ai interrogées à ce sujet (et aussi ce que j'ai constaté dans plusieurs ouvrages).
Par ailleurs, même si on s'efforce d'utiliser un "on" indéfini, la voix passive..., tout ce qui permet d'effacer le sujet, on ne peut pas toujours éviter de s'impliquer personnellement ; par exemple si tu contestes une théorie qui a été avancée et proposes une hypothèse qui n'engage que toi (-> il faudra bien utiliser une première personne).


----------



## swift

L'auxiliaire, voyez-vous, est ici accordé avec « l'abondance » et pour le rendre en espagnol Il est également possible d'accorder 'haber' avec « la abundancia ».


----------



## Marie3933

swift said:


> L'auxiliaire, voyez-vous, est ici accordé avec « l'abondance »


En esto, estamos de acuerdo, Swift. 
Ahora nos interrogamos sobre el referente de "nous" en la frase _"L'abondance de sources (...) *nous* a conduit à appliquer"_, para poder hacer la concordancia del participio (conduit/conduits/conduite/conduites ?).


----------



## Nanon

La position la plus "modeste" serait de ne pas faire l'accord du participe passé, puisque c'est, hum... toléré. Même si ça ne fait pas beaucoup avancer la féminisation de la recherche (je m'efface ).


----------



## Marie3933

Eso sí que no ! Ou bien on fait l'accord grammatical (-> pluriel)*, ou bien on fait l'accord selon le sens (syllepse) -> féminin singulier si _nous_ est une femme, etc. Mais l'accord du participe passé avec le COD antéposé est obligatoire.

* = la position la plus modeste, à notre humble avis.


----------



## mariadelmarcastro

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. El "nous" se refiere a nosotros porque el artículo científico está escrito por dos personas. De todas formas, como bien se ha comentado, en artículos científicos se suele utilizar "nosotros" aunque se trate de un solo autor. Entonces no me ha quedado claro, tengo que poner al "s" de conduit?

Gracias de nuevo, un saludo a todos.


----------



## swift

Siendo ese el caso, sí, en definitiva debe concertar el participio con el sujeto: nous a conduits. Siempre es bueno proporcionar toda esa información desde que se plantea la consulta: de ese modo se evitan vaivenes y especulaciones.


----------



## scandalo99

mariadelmarcastro said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. El "nous" se refiere a nosotros porque el artículo científico está escrito por dos personas. De todas formas, como bien se ha comentado, en artículos científicos se suele utilizar "nosotros" aunque se trate de un solo autor. Entonces no me ha quedado claro, tengo que poner al "s" de conduit?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo, un saludo a todos.



Hola:

Gracias por la aclaración. En este caso está claro que "conduits" lleva "s".

Saludos


----------

